# Special interest group help



## ROSSFAM (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm coordinating the Turning Southern Style woodturning symposium in Dalton, GA, this year. We are adding special interest sessions, including one for penturners. It will be a 90 minute session, and we'd like to have attendee participation not just another demo. Any suggestions?? 

I was thinking to have attendees display work, maybe of a certain category and doing a pen or pen/blank swap, based on some other groups I had surveyed, but I'd love to hear more suggestions. 

In other words, what to penturners like to do when they get together with each other???
Thanks!!!


----------



## Woodchipper (Feb 20, 2018)

> In other words, what to penturners like to do when they get together with each other???


Drink lots of coffee?  OK, I attended the symposium in Dalton last year.  Looking forward to this year as well.  Do we have any noted pen turners in Georgia?  I'm sure we do.  Tricks and tips would be most helpful to me as I still consider myself a beginner.  Vendors would be encouraged to offer blanks, kits, kitless components, and various finishes to sell.  Some of those items could be offered at the silent auction.  Will think some more on this.
Edit- I have a supply of cherry that I could cut into blanks for trade.  Learning to turn acrylic and so far, so good.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 20, 2018)

Got to see where Dalton is..sounds like fun!


----------



## Woodchipper (Feb 21, 2018)

The convention center in Dalton is off Exit 333 on I-75.  Well worth the fee for registration.  Dalton is about 25 miles south of Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 21, 2018)

Elisabeth;  I'd suggest you talk to Mark James about showing the "IAP Collection".  This is an impressive group of pens by members here.


----------

